# Help With T Shirt Design



## Evelyn (Apr 22, 2014)

Well, what I really wanted for my birthday was this one Gambit t shirt I had been admiring. Too bad it appears to be out of stock everywhere. If someone could recreate it for me, I would be so grateful. I am willing to talk prices, but I really hope we can keep it under $30.

Thank you for your time,
Evelyn


----------



## rotg20 (Mar 20, 2014)

I'm not sure that I get it right, do you want a shirt with that painting? 
well you can make your own:
http://www.wikihow.com/Make-and-Use-Iron-on-Transfers 
it will cost you less then 15$  
good luck.


----------

